# Cwc Diver



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I've had my new R.N. diver for just over a week now. It is a fine watch and serves it's purpose and I am pleased with it. It is new and not issued (no serial or year).










As I understand it, the circled T indicates tritium, in British military watches. This watch is not self luminous, it needs charging to glow. What is up with this? The other thing I want to know is what battery does this watch use? This obviously isn't a priority just forearming myself.

Thanks in advance,

William


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

As far as I know the CWC has an ETA 951.112 movement (a good quality 7 jewel quartz). It uses a No. 395 battery.

It is tritium and it is self-luminous. Not to the same extent as a Traser or Maraton with tritium tubes, but it will still be luminous if kept in the dark. There is some luminova compound in there too, so it will also glow better when exposed to light beforehand. The CWC G10 is the same. The latest models have gone to luminova only, like the GS2000, and have an L in a circle instead.

(The G10 also has the same movement BTW.)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

quoll said:


> As far as I know the CWC has an ETA 951.112 movement (a good quality 7 jewel quartz). It uses a No. 395 battery.
> 
> It is tritium and it is self-luminous. Not to the same extent as a Traser or Maraton with tritium tubes, but it will still be luminous if kept in the dark. There is some luminova compound in there too, so it will also glow better when exposed to light beforehand. The CWC G10 is the same. The latest models have gone to luminova only, like the GS2000, and have an L in a circle instead.
> 
> (The G10 also has the same movement BTW.)


Okay, that explains it. The Luminova likely serves a second purpase as a binder for the tritium in liquid form, a win/win situation. My eyes don't adjust very well to the darkness and it takes a few minutes. I'll need to find somewhere very dark and wait awhile to see if I can see the tritium only.

Thanks,

William


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

William tritium lume is not very strong, you need to sit in a dark room and let your eyes adjust!

Tritium paint lume includes a phosporescent material, it is this that yeilds the light not the tritium itself, it usually an activated ZnS, this phosphor will glow independently of the tritium if subjected to strong light however the glow does not last long and this might be the effect you are seeing. The tritium lume does not include Luminova in any form as far as I am aware.

My CWC and my Royal Navy GMT MkII are the same, I would be very suprised if your watch has Luminova lume, unless CWC are aplying it to their T dials







I can't see that myself.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

JoT said:


> ...it usually an activated ZnS...


I didn't know that. I stand corrected, thanks for the info.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JoT said:


> William tritium lume is not very strong, you need to sit in a dark room and let your eyes adjust!
> 
> Tritium paint lume includes a phosporescent material, it is this that yeilds the light not the tritium itself, it usually an activated ZnS, this phosphor will glow independently of the tritium if subjected to strong light however the glow does not last long and this might be the effect you are seeing. The tritium lume does not include Luminova in any form as far as I am aware.
> 
> ...


My search for information on non-tritium vial tritium watch lume generated no technical or practical information. I was aware that the tritium emissions needed something phosphoresent to create a glow, but I had no idea what was used. I am surprised how brightly the zinc sulphide glows when activated with a tiny incandescent flashlight.

Thanks,

William


----------

